# 2000 Malibu - front end shimmy



## davescountry (May 8, 2011)

All - 

This is probably something obvious but I think the heat might just be frying my brain. 

I had a bad shimmy in a 2000 Malibu. It was most noticeable around 70 mph, and then when braking. 

First, I tried to do an X rotation. I don't have directional tread on my tires. That didn't seem to do anything, and might have made it a hair worse. 

Then I tried to change the rotor and pads. Ended up doing both sides. It might have improved it some, but its hard to tell. 

Then, I did a front/back rotation, but just on the passenger side. That made it much worse. 

Where do I go next, what do I troubleshoot? Is this a tire and balance issue, or more like in the wheel hubs? I don't even know for sure that I know how to check for bad hubs. 

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Rotor and pads may not solve the issue.....age and mileage may determine the problem. Often, a seized caliper will cause these symptoms....a little wobble at highway speeds that increase when braking is a sign of a seized caliper.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Also have the rod ends of the rack and pinion checked for play, if the brakes and steering are good have the entire front end checked for loose or broken parts bad bushings or anything else if all is good, get tires. They could be delaminateing


----------



## davescountry (May 8, 2011)

Any tips on how to check the caliper, bushings, etc on my own? I live in a pretty small town, and not sure about the mechanics. They could all be great, I just don't know. I really haven't lived her long enough. 

On the calipers, for what its worth, when I changed the rotors and pads, I did put a c-clamp on and compress both sides. Is that relavent to any troubleshooting.


----------



## davescountry (May 8, 2011)

A little bit more info, not sure if it helps. I took it for a drive again tonight. 

The problem is much more apparent at high speeds, and low RPMs. Under 40 mph, I don't notice anything, but I do seem to think I hear a lot of road noise. I took it to 70 mph, where it is most noticeable. A few times, I accelerated and kept it in 3rd, then manually shifted into D. When the RPMs dropped, I would swear I felt it get worse. 

Not sure if that is possible, or if it matters. Its hard to gauge, so I might be imagining something there.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Block the rear wheels and raise the front of the car....I bet you know this part after doing the brakes....:grin:

Check for play in the CV joints.....and all steering components.

With the tranny in neutral check for excessive drag when turning the wheels by hand. There will be some resistance due to being front wheel drive but if either wheel takes a good deal of force to turn it, it means the caliper is seized.


----------



## davescountry (May 8, 2011)

A little more info -

So, this morning, I jacked up the front end. Spun the wheels, and I did not really feel any drag. I tried to move the wheels side to side, and top to bottom and they both felt tight to me. I turned the wheels back and forth and did not notice any excessive play in the joints that I could see. 

Previously, I had done a X rotation, so today just to see what would happen, I went to a front/back swap. I don't notice any difference in any of the different tire positions. 

I went for another test drive. To me, the steering stil fells very tight. 

I did pay more attention to the RPMs relative to the vibration. For sure, the less RPMs and less torque on the drive shaft - the much greater the vibration. A few times, I got up to the target speed which is about 75mph where it is the worst. I then shifted into neutral and it got really bad. So, somehow this seems affected by how much drive torque is on the wheel. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Less torque more vibration?
Do me a favor drive the car at between 40 and 60, accelerate to 60 take your foot off the gas, let it coast back down to 40 and repeat it, accelerate fast on the first run and normal on the second run,.
if everything tight like you say it it I'm starting to lean towards delaminating tires or a transmission problem


----------



## davescountry (May 8, 2011)

I gave that a shot, and honestly I didn't notice much of a difference in either run. 

I don't know if I am just much more tuned into now, but I did notice a couple things. First, I think it is getting worse and I feel it at lower speeds. Second, could just be my imagination but I think I "hear" the problem before I feel it. Meaning, even at slow speeds now, like 30 mph I think I am hearing excess tire noise. Granted I did just rotate, but since I am doing front/back now, its not like it is cutting against the grain. 

I can't say for 100% that hearing it is new. I may just paying much more attention now. 

If this was a tire delamite problem, wouldn't the symptoms change when I rotated? maybe not go away, but certainly be different? 

I am also wondering about things like wheel bearings and struts. I have never changed either. I might just be trying to mentally guess the problem, but there is a part of me that thnks the shudder almost feels like the wheel is bouncing more than wobbling, but I also don't know if I am really sophisticated enough to say that. I might be thinking just cause I don't feel play or shake in the actual steering - like I said, thats tight. 

As for the tranny, mostly becuase of this stupid GM system, and lack of a dip, I admit I haven't checked or changed tranny fluid in almost two years. I don't feel any slippage.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes if it was delamination on one tire the problem would change when you rotated the tires, UNLESS its all 4 tires delaminateing. Its rare to have all 4 go, but I have seen it ( unless they are made in China them its not so rare)
Good call on checking the other stuff too, and the trans CAN be checked without a dip stick, I used to have the instructions, but you can find them online just Google the car . type it in like this>>>> 2000 Chevrolet Malibu Transmission fluid level checking<<<<< and click on the links until you find the one for yours.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Use you hand and not your eyes and in fact close your eyes and run your hand all over the thread completely, do you feel anything like cupping?

Also have some one drive beside you and have them see if they see any wheels are bouncing up and down. Of course you will need a smooth road.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Basementgeek said:


> Use you hand and not your eyes and in fact close your eyes and run your hand all over the thread completely, do you feel anything like cupping?
> 
> Also have some one drive beside you and have them see if they see any wheels are bouncing up and down. Of course you will need a smooth road.
> 
> BG



Smooth road, in which case you might need to go to England or Canada to find one
( being sarcastic now, gotta take the Jeep in for an alignment due to my street


----------



## davescountry (May 8, 2011)

I will see if I can do another test drive tomorrow with a partner of some sort. Even tho I can't neccesarily feel it at 30 mph, would bouncing be visible at that speed? Just wondering if I could just drive up and down my street with someone standing in the driveway. 

As for the tranny, yeah I know you can check it, but the only way I know how, its a pain. You have to jack the car up, make it level, turn it on, then pull a plug on the side of the tranny. If there is an easier way, let me know. Could simply having low or bad fluid cause the issue?


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

when you took the tires off to rotate them did you look at them REAL good ... as you rolled them look for a bump in the tread ... with the tire on the car jacked up spin the tire and look at it front on and see if the treads are wobbling at all


take it to a tire store and ask them to check the balancing on the tires


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nope that way to check it you described transmission fluid is the only way
As for your tires at 30, that depends on how bad the delam is if its delam, I worked at a tire store for two years as a tire changer and I went through three tire schools (yea). Plus I grew up working on cars, so I've seen tires go bad that only have 5k onthem and I've seen them bounce at all speed ranges.


----------

